# Pollinate a fem'd strain with a normal strain?



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok, I've looked around and can't find any solid information on this. 

I have a male who's developing sacks and I've also got a feminised strain that's a couple weeks into flower. 

Would any problems arise in the seeds that are produced? Do I stand a chance at making viable seeds for the future? 

Thanks and happy growing!


----------



## Newbud (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm sure i remember reading a post by Mutt where they did a break down of the differing X Y chromozone combinations, maybe he's your man.

I wouldn't even like to guess lol


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 23, 2009)

Aha ok, thanks. I'll pm him about it. Mutt's the man!


----------



## J-NUEZES (Jun 23, 2009)

i believe what would happen is that you would have a higher female ratio to male ratio after seeding.


----------



## Hick (Jun 23, 2009)

Mendels Genetic Law <-- click


----------



## Newbud (Jun 23, 2009)

One look at that and i can see i'm too stoned for reading that right now lol.

Nice one Hick   i shall peruse it at a more sensible time ( i should be in bed  )


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 23, 2009)

Dam,after you do put it in laymens terms 4 me


----------



## leafminer (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the resulting seeds will be perfectly normal with a 50-50 sex distribution. The feminised seed is XX and the normal male pollen is XY. No problem.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 24, 2009)

Ya gota love this site


----------



## mistisrising (Jun 28, 2009)

I was about to ask about the same question. I wanted to know if a femmed strain would be more likely to produce hermi offspring. I figure that if the breeder went through a decent selective process to find a female, then I feel I should be ok if I minimize stress.

I have a bunch of seeds from my last grow that were a mistake. I forgot to turn off the fan after I put a pollinated female back in the grow room. I'm still kinda scared that I'll get to the end and have a bunch of hermi's.


----------



## BioShaman (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope not


----------

